# European or British breakers yards - 1980's Hymermobil 660S



## barncat (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello everyone 
We are fixing and renovating a 1982 Mercedes Hymermobil 660S. LHD manual diesel. Can't wait to take her to France! She will soon be M.O. T'ed and on the road but we still have work to do. Getting parts is difficult and expensive. 
Does anyone know of a breakers yard/ scrap yard where I could get parts? We have tried many places locally in Northern Ireland but we could travel to Britain, France or Germany in the vehicle if it would be a worthwhile trip. Then we could fit the parts straight away and not have the problem of the wrong parts being shipped over. There must be some big breakers yards in Europe, right?
Some parts we still need include; Hot water boiler (Truma system), Thetford Aqua Magic GL toilet, Windows, Toilet holding-tank emptying hose kit, 1982 Hymer 660S handbook.
Other things we would love to install - 
Cupboard doors, central skylight, Bike rack, TV and TV sat. system, Stabilisers, Reversing Camera.
All information - especially your personal experience will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you very much. heather


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are prepared to travel it might be worth a visit to Hymer HQ at Bad Waldsee in southern Germany. They are very helpful. They can source parts for the more mature Hymer and have a second-hand dept where you can pick up lots of bits and pieces. They are very committed to the Hymer brand and seem interested in supporting the older vehicles. Obviously they are not a scrapyard or broker´s yard but they are well worth a visit - and you can stay on Stellplatz en route and have a great holiday in Germany which is most definitely motor-home country.
Sal


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: European or British breakers yards - 1980's Hymermobil 6*



barncat said:


> Hello everyone
> We are fixing and renovating a 1982 Mercedes Hymermobil 660S. LHD manual diesel. Can't wait to take her to France! She will soon be M.O. T'ed and on the road but we still have work to do. Getting parts is difficult and expensive.
> Does anyone know of a breakers yard/ scrap yard where I could get parts? We have tried many places locally in Northern Ireland but we could travel to Britain, France or Germany in the vehicle if it would be a worthwhile trip. Then we could fit the parts straight away and not have the problem of the wrong parts being shipped over. There must be some big breakers yards in Europe, right?
> Some parts we still need include; Hot water boiler (Truma system), Thetford Aqua Magic GL toilet, Windows, Toilet holding-tank emptying hose kit, 1982 Hymer 660S handbook.
> ...


Hi hether
Do you mean vehicle parts or caranav parts

vehicle parts i use partsgateway.


----------



## barncat (Nov 22, 2010)

*thank you sal*

Many thanks Sal. We could go to Germany in search of secondhand bits and incorporate a trip to Hymer . . . 
All the best
heather


----------



## barncat (Nov 22, 2010)

*mostly the caravan/motorhome parts*

Hi DRCOTTS
We mostly need the items as listed - the Hymer motorhome/caravan body end of things - as opposed to the Mercedes engine/ mechanics end of things. She is pretty good mechanically, got some parts from Mercedes Trucks and Vans - expensive. We tried the online breakers for those mechanical parts like brake cylinders, gear linkage, mountings etc., to no avail.
Hoping to work on her on Saturday - bit of welding to do / oil leak to be fixed / couple of wee bushings to be fitted and we should be good to go!
Fingers crossed.
Many thanks
heather


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Find this site recently, may be of use - http://www.caravanbreakers.net/30840/contact.php


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*european or british breakers yard*

i was surprised to find lots of the caravan fittings in my 1991 hymer where to be found in quite a few other makes of caravan ie. adria of the same eira as if they used standard carvan industry parts like boiler toilet fridge,water fitings but obviosly they would have made thier own furniture


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

barncat,

I've sent you a PM, not sure if you can get them though, let me know!

Steve


----------



## barncat (Nov 22, 2010)

*Thank you skar*

Did indeed get the PM and I will email that person.
Many many thanks. heather


----------



## barncat (Nov 22, 2010)

*thanks Corkbouy*

I have already tried them. No luck. But many thanks for the tip.
All the best
heather.


----------

